# Laisimo L1 Silicone skin



## NYRAD (25/5/16)

Hi all does anyone local stock the laisimo silicone protection skin ? Thanks so much really hope to find one


----------



## NYRAD (6/6/16)

bump


----------



## Mac75 (6/6/16)

I haven't tried it myself as I keep my L1 in a cloth sunglasses pouch but I think the snow wolf 200 skin will fit but u will need a blade to cut out the screen area. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYRAD (7/6/16)

Mac75 said:


> I haven't tried it myself as I keep my L1 in a cloth sunglasses pouch but I think the snow wolf 200 skin will fit but u will need a blade to cut out the screen area.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks man now to find a snow wolf 200 skin does anyone know of who sells them also anyone who has tried one on the laisimo L1 ?


----------



## NYRAD (12/6/16)

Bump


----------



## NYRAD (14/6/16)

Please help  im willing to pay max R200 for the skin even


----------



## Dubz (14/6/16)

I have 2 snowwolf 200w skins for you. Brand new unused...


----------

